# OT: Buffy: Expect Spoilers



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

The show is a fourth done, and I'm impressed.  Poor Warren, how could he think bragging about killing the Slayer in a Vampire Bar is the way to go?  Willow absorbing the knowledge of the books was a very cool visual.  Love to be able to do that at the local library.  Well, I'm sure there will be more during the next comercial break.  So, far, so good!!


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

Warren's smart, I'll give him that.  The Warren-bot was a good idea.  I was not expecting that.  Willow is over the edge and not coming bacl.  And poor Dawn.  Finding Tara like that, you'd think someone would remeber her.


----------



## Bonedagger (May 15, 2002)

Reviewing online while watching the show?! 

...."We are worried for you health oh eager one. Let not you obsession consume you less you be prepared to lose your inner balance."


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *Reviewing online while watching the show?!
> 
> ...."We are worried for you health oh eager one. Let not you obsession consume you less you be prepared to lose your inner balance."
> 
> *




Need something to do during the comercials


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

The visuals for the spell casting are very good.  I really like the map on the shirt the finds Warren.  Dawn wanting Warren dead is a good touch.  And the axe at the end of the woods scene into willow was a big surprise.  Ya, these comments are all over the place but hey, it is the 41 best show in the hitory of television.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

Oww!! Poor Warren, least it was fast after she got bored.


----------



## DevoutlyApathetic (May 15, 2002)

Ewwww.......that whole skin off thing.......gah......


----------



## el-remmen (May 15, 2002)

Simply put: Wow.


----------



## Replica (May 15, 2002)

"Show me what you got, then I'll show you what a real slayer can do."

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (May 15, 2002)

*!!!!*

Bored now.  


WHOOT!


----------



## Storminator (May 15, 2002)

bored now


----------



## Dark Psion (May 15, 2002)

I believe that was the visual definition of the word:  FLAY


----------



## BadMojo (May 15, 2002)

That was extreme flay-age.


----------



## rounser (May 15, 2002)

I think the FRCS contains a spell called "Flensing" which does that...


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

So, next week we might have:

Willow Verse Buffy
Social workers take away Dawn (after the shooting they have to investigate and do something, don't they?)
Spike facing the trials of whatever and getting the chip removed.  He'll of course make an apearnce as the episode nears end in sunnydale.


----------



## Theron (May 15, 2002)

[Wrestling Announcer Voice]

Next TUESDAYTUESDAYTUESDAY!!!! It's the Season Finale!  THE SLAYER versus THE FLAYER!  BE THERE!!!!!!

[/Wrestling Announcer Voice]


----------



## A2Z (May 15, 2002)

I'm wondering what's going to happen with Anya. No one's mentioned her yet. The gang (well what's left of them) know she back to being all vengencey, but I don't think her heart's in it anymore. I wonder if she'll stay on as Anya or if Anyanka's back for good.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *I'm wondering what's going to happen with Anya. No one's mentioned her yet. The gang (well what's left of them) know she back to being all vengencey, but I don't think her heart's in it anymore. I wonder if she'll stay on as Anya or if Anyanka's back for good. *




That's a good question.  She wasn't a big part of this episode, the biggest being her revealing that and finding Willow for them.  Personally, I hope she loses the powers.  I think that will bring her back to the scoobies easiest.


----------



## The Dungeon Nazi (May 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Spike facing the trials of whatever and getting the chip removed.  He'll of course make an apearnce as the episode nears end in sunnydale. *




No dude.  "Restoration to your former self" (or whatever).  He's not getting any damn chip removed.  You see Military R&D for that.

Traveling to Africa?  Confronting a ridiculously high-level Hellspawn?  Enduring trials?

This is sanshru.

He's becoming human.  Mark my words.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

The Dungeon Nazi said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No dude.  "Restoration to your former self" (or whatever).  He's not getting any damn chip removed.  You see Military R&D for that.
> 
> ...




Ya, I got that after a little while but had already posted.  So, if he becomes human does he become William again?  Bad poetry and all?


----------



## Jamdin (May 15, 2002)

I loved this episode for one reason: Willow! I was cheering her on to get Warren. I cannot wait until the season finale & I will be cheering for Willow again even if she will be fighting Buffy & the gang.


----------



## The Dungeon Nazi (May 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, I got that after a little while but had already posted.  So, if he becomes human does he become William again?  Bad poetry and all? *




Wow.  I guess my Bluff check was a natural 20. 

I'll hope he makes with the nicey-nice, only because I love it when he pulls some of that comic relief stuff (like being tied to the chair and full of arrows during that Native American spirit attack, or explaining to Riley, "Uh, no, ser..ah'm a ol' frend uh Xander'z.").


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2002)

Odd...

Willow's sing-songy voice sounded more like a dirge tonight. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, next week we might have:
> 
> Willow Verse Buffy
> Social workers take away Dawn (after the shooting they have to investigate and do something, don't they?)
> Spike facing the trials of whatever and getting the chip removed.  He'll of course make an apearnce as the episode nears end in sunnydale. *






			
				A2Z said:
			
		

> *I'm wondering what's going to happen with Anya. No one's mentioned her yet. The gang (well what's left of them) know she back to being all vengencey, but I don't think her heart's in it anymore. I wonder if she'll stay on as Anya or if Anyanka's back for good. *




Anya's back in the vengeance business...

Spike (goes through the trials and) needs someone in the vengeance business...

I think I hear wedding bells!

Or possibly a death knell...


----------



## Masked (May 15, 2002)

*Bored Now...*

Isn't that something Evil Willow said in one of her two episodes?

-Masked


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Bored Now...*



			
				Masked said:
			
		

> *Isn't that something Evil Willow said in one of her two episodes?
> 
> -Masked *




Ya, both actually.  It was her catch phrase if you will.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 15, 2002)

I also think spike will go human.  If he goes evil, he will have to be killed.  We have all had too much of Spike for him to become a big bad again, that would be very hard to pull off.


----------



## WizarDru (May 15, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Anya's back in the vengeance business...
> *




Random thought....Anya's power may be the only way out of this horrible, horrible mess.  And maybe Willow doesn't want her help....but a certain younger sister has some experience with (ahem) 'justice' demons....

Damnit.  I really LIKED Tara.


I sure hope she doesn't kill Jonathon.  I really do.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 15, 2002)

CamelToe said:
			
		

> *I also think spike will go human.  If he goes evil, he will have to be killed.  We have all had too much of Spike for him to become a big bad again, that would be very hard to pull off. *




Hmm.  I couldn't disagree more.  I think turning Spike back into the "big bad" is the only true way to go for the next (and last) season.  Spike's cool, but he was always cooler as a villain than a reluctant good guy.  I want to see him as evil as he ever was.


----------



## The Dungeon Nazi (May 15, 2002)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm.  I couldn't disagree more.  I think turning Spike back into the "big bad" is the only true way to go for the next (and last) season.  Spike's cool, but he was always cooler as a villain than a reluctant good guy.  I want to see him as evil as he ever was. *




I never really found him nearly as interesting as a baddie.  He's a vampire, and that's about it.  He's got a neat personal history, but that's it.  It was always way more fun when I got to see him floating closer and closer towards the gray area and away from generic bad-guy evil.  Playing back and forth off of Angelus and competing for Dru.  Getting fed-up with Harmony and the rest of the idiot vamps he always managed to surround himself with.

Then he was neutered and couldn't touch a human -- but he still tried his damnedest to cling to the bad, and those are among my favorite moments, including things like verbally chewing off and gnawing on Xander's proverbial manhood and looking to Willow for some moral "I still find you scary, honest!" support.

And that "I'm a bleedin' ANIMAL!" moment when he realizes he can take down demons?  Augh!  He just wails and wails and wails on that poor SOB of a demon, presses that bad boy over his head -- and hurls him in as the first sacrifice.  "But I was helping!"  And his rousing speech at the end of that episode gets me every freaking time.

Sorry. 

Ahem.

Anyway.  I need me some more good Spike in the worst possible way.


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2002)

Again, explainations are in order SINCE I don't get the WB. (Btw, last night Angel. I had to admit, Holtz had me going there up until the end. Damn bastard just won't let it go even after death. I also wonder if good ole Wes will get some redemption in all this.) 

PLEASE SPOIL ME! EXPLAIN to me what happened like I'm a VERY slow two year old.


----------



## Staffan (May 15, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *PLEASE SPOIL ME! EXPLAIN to me what happened like I'm a VERY slow two year old. *



As the episode starts, Buffy's dying and Tara's dead. Paramedics arrive to take away Buffy to the hospital - no-one except Willow has figured out that Tara is dead yet, or even that she's hurt (she's inside the house). Willow goes black-and-red-eyed, and summons Osiris to bring Tara back to life. Osiris says no, because being shot is part of the natural order of things and that doesn't allow resurrection.

While Buffy's in surgery at the hospital, Willow walks over to the Magic shop, freezes Anyanka (not literally block-of-ice freeze, more like a hold person) and absorbs the knowledge in various Black Magic books - literally absorbing, she puts her hands *in* the books and you see letters and symbols creeping up over her arms and face. Her hair turns black.

Jonathan and Andrew are in jail, arguing about stuff. Jonathan knows Warren has left then behind to hang, while Andrew thinks Warren is going to figure out some brilliant plan to rescue them.

Meanwhile, Warren is at a demon bar, bragging about how he killed the Slayer in her own back yard with a mere bullet. One of the vampires points out to him that there was a news thing on just a moment ago about a local girl who had been shot in her own backyard, but they had gotten her to the hospital in time and she was going to live, and since Slayers heal real fast he'd better start running.

Willow goes to the hospital where Buffy's in intensive surgery - it doesn't look all that good for her. Willow enters the operating theatre, tells the docs and nurses to get out, and uses magic to heal Buffy and extract the bullet.

Dawn comes home and wonders where everyone is, when she finds Tara dead in the bedroom. She blacks out.

Spike is in some village on the African savannah. He seeks out some major demon, demanding to be restored to what he used to be. The demon tells him that there's no way he can survive the ordeals, but Spike is persistent.

Warren locates Rack and tells him he needs protection from the Slayer and that he can pay well. Rack points out to him that the Slayer isn't the one he should be worried about, it's the witch. He pays Rack and gets some unspecified protection. We then see Warren get into a bus station and buy a ticket to Mexico.

Willow, Buffy and Xander are in Xander's car trying to catch up with Warren's bus. They do so, Willow stops the bus and makes Warren leave. However, when she is about to kill him she learns that it's just a Warrenbot. Buffy and Xander keep trying to talk some sense into her, but she ignores them and eventually zaps them to the ground and vanishes.

Back in Sunnydale, Buffy and Xander come home and find Dawn and Tara's body. Dawn is totally devastated. They have a little chat about the whole revenge thing, with Buffy being adamant that since Warren is a human they can't kill him - that's a matter of mundane justice, she only deals in the supernatural. Both Xander and Dawn seem like they'd be very happy to kill Warren, but bow to Buffy's point of view. They decide to go to the Magic shop to see if they can find a locator spell to find Willow or Warren, and to drop Dawn off at Spike's crypt so she'll be safe - despite Spike's actions last episode, he still does have the chip and can't harm Dawn.

Willow is in Tara's dorm room at Stevenson Hall, casting a spell at the blouse she was wearing when Tara got killed to make it show the way to her killer.

Xander arrives at the Magic Shop just as Willow's freezing-spell has worn off on Anya, asking her if Willow has been there and if she can help them find her. Anya explains what happened, and says she can find Willow by following the need for vengeance. Xander realizes that Anya has become a vengeance demon again after the aborted wedding, but seems strangely cool about it.

Buffy enters Spike's crypt with Dawn in tow and finds Clem there instead of Spike. Clem tells her that Spike has left and he doesn't know when he'll be back, but he agrees to babysit Dawn.

Willow has located Warren in a forest somewhere, and keeps hunting him through it. Warren surprises her with an axe in her back, but she tells him that an axe isn't going to cut it, removes the axe from her back, and takes up the hunting again.

Buffy meets up with Xander and Anyanka, learns that Anya's back on her job, and then they proceed to look for Willow.

Despite Warren's tricks (a flying bomb, and a paralyzing magical blob) Willow catches up to him and ensnares him. First she summons up an image of Katrina (the ex-girlfriend he mind-controlled, raped and killed), and then she starts torturing him, by making the bullet that nearly killed Buffy slowly enter him, telling him that it will disrupt his internal organs and then hit his spine, destroying his central nervous system. When he starts pleading for his life, she shuts him up by making stitches close up his mouth. Finally, Buffy, Xander and Anyanka find the two. Apparently not wanting to fight her "friends", Willow says "Bored now" and instantly causes Warren's skin to be flayed from his body, killing him in the process. Then she teleports away - to be continued...


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2002)

Mm seems some major bad mojo is going down!  I hope some people have their life insureance paid up. Cause I don't think even a slayer can stop a witch on the war path... 

I just wish Angel had these kind of cool guys to fight.


----------



## Dahak (May 15, 2002)

Theron said:
			
		

> *[Wrestling Announcer Voice]
> 
> Next TUESDAYTUESDAYTUESDAY!!!! It's the Season Finale!  THE SLAYER versus THE FLAYER!  BE THERE!!!!!!
> 
> [/Wrestling Announcer Voice] *




Oh please.... Gordon Solie's as dead as Warren.

It's more like...

"Warren's running like a SCALDED DOG! Oh My God! Oh my God King! She's FLAYING him like a GOVERNMENT MULE!"

"Do you think Willow will show her PUPPIES, JR???"


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 15, 2002)

Who's Gordon Solie?

And I really loved the two episodes mentioned here (the one where Spike tries to stake himself, and everyone is trying to cheer him up; the one where Spike is tied up, and keeps getting hit by arrows from the Native Americans).

Did anyone ever type out all the lyrics from the Buffy musical?  There are some that I (being about 20% or so deaf, from a childhood ear infection) just can't make out.  Also, I have a videotape from a later airing.  Was any numbers left out from the first airing?


----------



## Staffan (May 15, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *Did anyone ever type out all the lyrics from the Buffy musical?  There are some that I (being about 20% or so deaf, from a childhood ear infection) just can't make out.  Also, I have a videotape from a later airing.  Was any numbers left out from the first airing? *




You can find the lyrics at several places across the web, the first that comes to mind is http://www.geocities.com/TelevisionCity/Set/5903/Once_More_with_Feeling_Lyrics.htm

As for the shortened version, I don't think they left out any entire numbers but they probably shortened some. For example, I'm told that they dropped Dawn's dance with Sweet's henchmen (leading in to Dawn's duet with Sweet including the line "Something's cooking, I'm at the griddle, I bought Nero his very first fiddle").


----------



## Ashtal (May 15, 2002)

I loved how oblique they were being during the conversation Spike had with the demon in Africa.

Which, of course, got my little wheels turning.

He refers to the chip, but he wants to be "restored".  This could have a lot of interpretations:

(I'll use William here to refer to the human soul, and Spike to the demon one.)

William + Human Body = the original form of this being.
William + Undead Body = a la Angel.  Boring!
Spike + Undead Body - Chip = Spike pre-Initiative. 
Spike + Human Body = the original physical form with the demon soul (how much would Spike hate that??).
Spike + New Demon Body = depending on what his form was before he crossed the hell dimension when Spike was spawned by Drucilla, he may have another body altogether.

Personally, I think they are going to go with one of the last two options.  There's also the internet theory out there that Halfrek, who appears to be the same actress as the woman who spurned William before he was turned, may have had something to do with his transformation.  If so, he may be wish-reversable.

It's gonna be good, though, whatever they do with it.


----------



## el-remmen (May 15, 2002)

I have this debate with one of my friends every Tuesday, but I can't believe that anyone thinks that Spike was "good" in anyway. .Chip or not, he is a very evil and twisted and abusive person who only cares about himself even when ostensibely pining away for Buffy or whomever.


----------



## Ashtal (May 15, 2002)

Agreed.  He's not good.  Just damn cute.

The bathroom rape scene indicates a very troubled, but still selfishly motivated, willful and quite dangerous Spike.


----------



## Henry (May 15, 2002)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> *I have this debate with one of my friends every Tuesday, but I can't believe that anyone thinks that Spike was "good" in anyway. .Chip or not, he is a very evil and twisted and abusive person who only cares about himself even when ostensibely pining away for Buffy or whomever. *




I disagree, oh lover of Bully-wugs. 

While I agree that Spike is at his core, as evil as they come, he has also shown numerous times through this season and last true moments of compassion and nobility. Before they did the she-bang-bang, Spike was a confidant - the writers made a point of emphasizing the many midnight conversations those two had in the Fifth season. She needed an ear, and he was there. They also had a few moments of selflessness between him and Dawn, and also with Buffy. However, the last half of this season has been "fun with Sid and Nancy" rather than "Spike and Buffy." (Which is exactly what the writers had in mind.) There is no doubt that he has been portrayed as a jack*** and an id-dominant psycho, but Spike is a more interesting character to me when you can't tell WHOSE side he's on. This one-sidedness of late is doing the character a disservice, in my opinion.


----------



## RatPunk (May 15, 2002)

Staffan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Xander arrives at the Magic Shop just as Willow's freezing-spell has worn off on Anya, asking her if Willow has been there and if she can help them find her. Anya explains what happened, and says she can find Willow by following the need for vengeance. Xander realizes that Anya has become a vengeance demon again after the aborted wedding, but seems strangely cool about it.*



I think Xander looked plenty bothered by the fact that Anya had gone back to being a vengeance demon, but he knew at that moment that a) he had a bigger problem on his hands with Willow and b) there wasn't anything he could do about it anyway.




> *
> 
> Apparently not wanting to fight her "friends", Willow says "Bored now" and instantly causes Warren's skin to be flayed from his body, killing him in the process. Then she teleports away - to be continued... *



I think most important here was the fact that she said "One down..." just before she teleported away.


----------



## WizarDru (May 15, 2002)

RatPunk said:
			
		

> *I think most important here was the fact that she said "One down..." just before she teleported away. *




One can't help but note that the first half of the season finale is entitled "_....Two to go._"


I understand it, but I really hope they find a way to save Jonathon.  Of the three geeks, he was the only one who actually had a fricking conscience.  Naive and unwilling to face the consequences of his actions, maybe, but not evil or ambilvelant like the other two.  

What's going to be done with Spike, I don't know.  I'm not really sure what to feel about Spike.  On the one hand, I think he REALLY, REALLY wants to be something he can never truly be...but on the other hand, he's a complete fricking bastard.

I have no idea how this is going to work out.   But I like that.


----------



## The Dungeon Nazi (May 15, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *There's also the internet theory out there that Halfrek, who appears to be the same actress as the woman who spurned William before he was turned, may have had something to do with his transformation.*




Well, they *did* recognize each other in that episode where Dawn wishes them all to be locked away in the Summers house.  She does a double-take, and then, "William..?"


----------



## Heretic Apostate (May 15, 2002)

*Musical*

Dang.  I can see, already, that the "I've got a theory" montage was cut short.  And the dance scene mentioned wasn't there....  I wish I had seen the original.


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 15, 2002)

I was very disappointed in Buffy when they took Dawn to Spike's. I was just about yelling at the screen. I thought what they proved last week was that Spike IS evil- he's ambiguously portrayed, sometimes, but he is William the Bloody. He will kill you if he gets the chance, if he doesn't toy with you first. I miss old Spike. Well, seeing them bring Dawn over to him (despite that I don't think Spike would hurt Dawn... not yet) just seems like Buffy missed the point of the whole lesson. 

Love that floppy-skinned friendly demon. What's his name? "I was just gonna make some Country Time!"

I thought the Willow thing could have been better. Her hair and eyes were black, but she didn't look ominous or wrathful to me. She looked like a Pokemon. She didn't deliver her lines with the I-will-have-revenge tastiness I was looking forward to. She seemed lax, like she was going to the store for a quart of milk, and slightly upset about it. 

Very good episode. Seeing the skin ripped off Warren like that was a great "ugh!" moment. I really didn't expect Warren to die. 

One more random thought- Does Xander look more and more like a young Rudy Giuliani to anyone else?


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (May 15, 2002)

My favorite line of the episode was was Zander finds out that Anya is now a demon again:

Zander: When did this happen?
Anya: When do you THINK?

Heh.. those crazy kids!


----------



## Ashtal (May 15, 2002)

I thought the way AH delivered Willow's lines was very interesting.

When she was full of fury over Tara's wounding, that was one thing.  It was full of fire and rage - just as when she summoned the entity to command him to return Tara to her.

Now that Tara's truly gone ... I dunno, it makes sense to me that she's in a place beyond that.  At least before there was still a Tara to take care of, to nurse to health.  Now, she has nothing but her agony and the dark magics she's consumed.   

And much more like a sex-driveless Vamp Willow, IMO, instead of the wildly mad Glory-whacking juiced-up Willow.


----------



## uv23 (May 19, 2002)

Just caught it today. Great episode. Sooo glad Willow did in Warren before being stopped by Ms Goodytwoshoes Slayer. When are you guys watching it though? I've been watching it Saturdays on a local station. Is it on earlier in the week?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 19, 2002)

here in the States we can see it on Tuesday nights at 8pm EST on UPN. Our Northern Neighbors generally have to wait 'till the following Saturday, though. Sorry.


----------



## Cor Azer (May 26, 2002)

Most of Ontario gets it on Tuesday nights to my knowledge. PEI, in eastern Canada, actually gets the new Buffy's on Monday - a day earlier than most people.

And people wonder why I want to go back to PEI


----------



## Umbran (May 26, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *I was very disappointed in Buffy when they took Dawn to Spike's. I was just about yelling at the screen. I thought what they proved last week was that Spike IS evil- he's ambiguously portrayed, sometimes, but he is William the Bloody. He will kill you if he gets the chance, if he doesn't toy with you first. *




I agree that it was disappointing.  However, let us note something - They went out of their way some time ago to point out that Spike can hurt Buffy.  Dawn, however, is still human, and thus protected by the chip in Spike's head.  The worst Spike can do is lead someone nasty to Dawn.  And somehow I think the assumption that he wouldn't do that seems sound.

Plus, where else could she go?


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2002)

Spike is evil is two particular ways:
1.) being a vampire, and being that fighting is  what he does best, he needs to fight every so often in order to be happy.  Thats why he now fights demons instead of people.  But really, it satisfies ihm just as much.

2.) The primary problem: He perfectly fits the profile of the typical controlling sexually predatory abusive boyfriend.  He is violent, deceitful, and manipulative in his quest for steady sex.  This quality was probably derived from a twisting of the romantic nature of William which still manifests itself in his propensity for watching soap operas, etc.  

More than anything else, Spike is driven by sex.  He was ok when he was with Dru, because he got all he needed at that point, and because she LIKED the violence. However, look at his later life.  After Dru dumps him, his first reaction is to attempt to COMPEL her to take him back by returning to Sunnydale to get Willow to cast a love spell on Dru. (Although he eventually changes his mind.

When he first gets with Harmony, he abuses, beats, lies to,and manipulates her, keeping her around as a sex toy.  In typical batted woman form, she always either stays of comes back soon.  When she runs back to his crypt thinking that Buffy is out to kill her, the first thing that he asks for is more sex.

He relationship with Buffy is also born of violence.  He is constantly confusing how much he want to kill her and how much he wants to screw her.  Much of the time, they start with fighting and end with screwing.  

Earlier this season, when he got with Anya, the writers made a point of her saying that "I'm only doing this because I'm drunk and lonely."  That was the intermediate step before he outright tried to rape Buffy, which is when he hit rock bottom and decided that he had to get himself a soul so that he can stop.

Thus, in context of the previous conversation, he is not a threat to Dawn, because I seriously doubt that he would see her as a sexual object, especially since he is something of (indeed, the closest approximation of) a father figure to her.


----------



## DM_Matt (May 26, 2002)

stupid tech crud,,,


----------



## Staffan (May 26, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *He relationship with Buffy is also born of violence.  He is constantly confusing how much he want to kill her and how much he wants to screw her.  Much of the time, they start with fighting and end with screwing.
> 
> Earlier this season, when he got with Anya, the writers made a point of her saying that "I'm only doing this because I'm drunk and lonely."  That was the intermediate step before he outright tried to rape Buffy, which is when he hit rock bottom and decided that he had to get himself a soul so that he can stop.*




To be fair to Spike, previous sexual encounters with Buffy, especially their first, had started out with violence... he probably didn't realize she was unwilling to have sex until she threw him off and gave him the nastiest look ever. Like Buffy said once about Spike wanting her: "Well, I beat him up a lot. For Spike, that's like third base."


----------

